# Drum sanding bits in a router table???



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just doing a small project that would have been simplified with a spindle sander. I don't own one just use a kit on my drill press. It occurred to me that these same bits would fit my router/table setup, any thoughts?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

The speed will kill the sanding drum  it will come apart at 10,000 rpm's 
not to say any thing about the cost of adding a TP holder to your router cabinet..

If I recall the max speed they recommend the drums is 650 rpm's 


====
I just recalled I made a spindle sander with a old Hover Vac.cleaner motor along time ago,, I made a box to hold the motor and a pillow block and used a 1/2" drill chuck on the shaft, I guess you could use a 1/2HP motor and do the same thing and a pulley or two to get the speed down and the HP up...

Just a thought 

===========



jer760 said:


> Just doing a small project that would have been simplified with a spindle sander. I don't own one just use a kit on my drill press. It occurred to me that these same bits would fit my router/table setup, any thoughts?


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

If the max speed for a drum sanding bit is 650 rpm, well, forget the router as it's lowest speed according to spec is 8000 rpm. Hmmmm, was just a thought. Would have been nice to find another way to shape without another footprint in the shop. Oh well.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Many people have used their drill press for just such an operation. I even recall a magazine article that used a fabricated table with a dust collector port underneath it. 

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jer760

You may want to take a hard look at the url's below 

I have the grizzly one, it looked like the best deal to me at 119.oo it's bit bigger than the HF one. (foot print)....plus it will take on the 1/2 " to the 3" drums and with one nut they are off and back on in a flash,ands has bigger top.

Corey got a new one maybe he can post a snapshot of it..it has all the bells and whistles I don't recall what he paid for it......

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...temnumber=95088
http://grizzly.com/products/1-3-HP-...le-Sander/G0538

==============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jer760

I just recalled they make a kit to change your drill press into a Oscilating spindle sander,I have not use one one but it just chucks in to the drill press chuck and moves up and down in the device just like the ..spindle sander...

I will try and find the kit and post a link to it..

=====

I didn't find the kit BUT you can buy a bench top drill press for about the same price as the Oscillating sander..and have both in one tool..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shop-Fox-W1667-...ryZ11810QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



==========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

jer760 said:


> If the max speed for a drum sanding bit is 650 rpm, well, forget the router as it's lowest speed according to spec is 8000 rpm. Hmmmm, was just a thought. Would have been nice to find another way to shape without another footprint in the shop. Oh well.



Just because it fits, don't use it. I've seen 20,000 rpm rated grinding disks fail on a 25,000 rpm grinder. It is amazing how much energy is available should a tool like that fail.

If it isn't sold as a router bit, I personally would not use it in a router. I feel the same way with milling machine tooling, since most of it is designed for milling machines spinning 5000 rpm or less. CNC mills can run into the 10,000-12,000 rpm range, still slower than a lot of routers.

I'm sure a lot of folks have used other tooling with great results, but unless you see the package with a manufacturer's rpm rating on it, I wouldn't use it in a router.

Just my humble opinion, not trying to upset any apple carts....


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Shop Fox items
(1) D2677 Drum sander set
(1) D2722 Mandrel (order 3)
(1) D2686 1"x4 1/2" Sanding Sleeve, 120 grit - 3 pack

I found these items at right-tool.com but they do not communicate with you, and I am still waiting for the shipment.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Without purchasing a oscillating spindle sander, the drill press kit is the best and safest way.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, it was just a thought but obviously not a good one. 119.00 for a proper setup would be ideal. HF is not open for business in Canada but I'll check and see if Grand Forks has one, we go there fairly often for the unique products available in the USA. I do have a few ideas percolating with regards to making my own but will first see what the manufactured units do and why, safety first. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is an old solution to this problem. You can mount a portable drill to a table by clamping it into a cradle with a large stainless hose clamp. There is even a plastic version of the cradle available from some tool shops and hardware stores. (I have one and will post a photo of it when possible)
You can make your own out of a couple small pieces of 2 x 4. Cut out slots that your drill will fit into securely and screw them onto a board for mounting. A couple holes for the clamp to go through the board and around the drill and you are in business. Remember that drills are not intended for sideways pressure. Take your time and use a light touch when sanding with these drums in drills, both portable and drill presses.


----------

